# corsair sp2200 nerviger pfeifton



## Rail (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, habe das sp2200 geschenkt bekommen leider produziert das teil ein unglaublich nervenden pfeif-/piepton der selbst beim zocken noch wahrnehmbar ist an Musik hören ist erst gar nicht zu denken... Habe ein paar reviews gelesen in denen stand dass das verwendete netzteil wohl billigste art sei. Da es ein Geschenk war kann ich es nicht mehr zurückschicken da die 2 Wochen ruckgaberecht vorbei sind und unter support bei corsair.com habe ich bis heut keine Antwort bekommen... Kann man mir vielleicht hier weiterhelfen?


----------



## Rail (19. Dezember 2011)

ok dacht ich mir ...


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Februar 2012)

Hi Sorry für das Delay,

bei sowas bitte immer direkt eine RMA einleiten (geht auf corsair.com oder aber beim Händler)!
Vorher mal an einer anderen Wandsteckdose getestet?


----------



## Rail (9. März 2012)

lol nach 2 Monaten kommt ne antwort... Und hättest du mein  Startpost richtig gelesen ...dass ich mich schon an corsair.com... Wozu denn ein supportforum hier wollt ihr das nicht lieber dicht machen ? Ihr blamiert euch ja... Übrigens bei corsair.com hab ich bis heute keine Antwort bekommen das 2200 ist verkauft und corsair werd ich in Zukunft meiden. Greets


----------



## paxpl (12. März 2012)

.... Ich warte seit dem 24.02.2012 auf eine Antwort, also werd ich wohl erst Ende April mit ner Antwort rechnen können, .... gut zu wissen!


----------



## iNsTaBiL (28. April 2012)

mir fallen dazu genau 2 worte ein : servicewüste deutschland

...

ich kenn mich in dem gebiet nicht so aus, vllt. kann ich dir trotzdem weiterhelfen 

bist du dir sicher, dass das pfeifend von den lautsprechern kommt? liegt es vllt. an deiner soka? (vllt. hilft ja ne treiberaktualiersieung...)
hört sich das "pfeifen" nach nem 50 hz ton an? wenn ja ist stimmt was mit der gleichrichtung der wechselspannung nicht. könnte dann gut sein, dass ein elko hinüber ist und du am ausgang pulsierende gleichspannung hast. wenn die garantie weg ist kannste ja mal die boxen aufschrauben (vorher netzstecker ziehen ) und nach nem kaputten elko gucken...
wenn du n bisschen ahnung in elektrotechnik hast, bau doch n neues netzteil ein...

oder du fragst den "verschenker" mal, wo er es her hat, dass du es vllt. dort austauschen kannst.


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Mai 2012)

Im Endeffekt ist es auch eine Verständnis Frage!

Grundlegend gehört zum Allgemeinwissen folgendes:
Unternehmens Website starten oder Unternehmen Anrufen!
Bei letzterem wäre alles binnen 24h geklärt worden!
Bei ersterem kann man über das Technical Request Formular auch binnen 48h alles klären!

Das mit den Support Foren ist ein sehr spezielles Thema, denn wir waren und sind Vorreiter hier, Corsair hat dieses Thema also solches erst ins Leben gerufen Weltweit und auch hier zu Lande.
Jedoch ging es nie um Erste Anlaufstelle - sondern um Community Work und direkten Kundenkontakt - hier eine Basis Anleitung die erklärt wie man umgehend Support erhält - was auch bei den
meisten Unternehmen Weltweit ebenso verläuft die auch Premium Support bieten - andere haben erst gar kein Support Forum.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/217636-corsair-kundenservice-faq.html

hier auch nochmal eine Diskussionsbedingte Antwort auf das Thema:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/209912-deutsche-telefonnummer-2.html#post4212755


----------



## Rail (24. Mai 2012)

Das ist ja alles schön und gut aber was willst du eigentlich ? Uns mit bizarren ausflüchten erklären dass man hier erst nach 2 Monaten ne Antwort bekommt? Dann bitte supportforum umbenennen in communityforum...omg Du machst es nur schlimmer gib doch zu dass Du hier kein support leisten kannst.


----------



## rossy (3. Juni 2012)

@Rail: Muß es wirklich sein, daß du hier den Support so anmachst? Man kann diskutieren aber nicht beleidigen. Ich finde es gut das es solche Support Foren gibt. Außerdem hat er ja eine Erklärung gebracht, warum er so lange nicht ON war. Soll kein Angriff auf dich sein, nur etwas zum nachdenken.

Gruß Rossy


----------

